# Free patterns



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Not sure if anyone has seen this site
http://knittingfever.com/free-patterns/


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Not sure if anyone has seen this site
> http://knittingfever.com/free-patterns/


Thank you, thank you, thank you!! This is an awesome site. I've downloaded a pattern and am going to pick up some wool, today!! What a great find!! I'm keeping it in my favourites!!


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

Lovely patterns. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you Diane. Beautiful patterns from my favorite country besides. The U.S.A.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for the link. I found a pullover that I really love already. I saved and printed it off. Then I put the website address on the bottom so I could go there later on. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you. Great site


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

so glad that you all could find something.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Diane D said:


> so glad that you all could find something.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Diane D! You ROCK.


----------



## nannyminnie (Apr 16, 2014)

thanks, Diane!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thankyou so much for this link. I have never seen so many patterns that I like on one site. Terrific!


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you for the link!!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

This is a wonderful site!
Tanks for sharing!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Great site, Diane. Thank you.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow, I could spend days looking through all the great patterns! Thanks so much.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the reminder.


----------



## madjac (May 16, 2011)

What a fabulous site. Thanks for the marvelous find.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link,


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for a brilliant site, I have saved it to my favourites. Tessa28


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks for the link Dianne. Later on when I've more time, I'll have fun trawling the 30 pages of patterns. What fun.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Diane D . Sorry for wrong spelling in post just now. Really short term memory loss . :-(


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a fabulous site - thanks for sharing


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Great, thanks


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow - great patterns, thank you


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! Thank you!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks....some of these patterns are rather hard to find.....so many interesting patterns here..
julie


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

Wonderful site! Saved several patterns & printed off 2 more. Thank you! :lol:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for the link


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Diane. Have bookmarked it. Loads of lovely patterns and my 'to do' list has just some more!


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

I am downloading a few patterns right now, thank you!


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow thank you there are some lovely patterns there


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Great site - thanks for sharing!! I got lost in it for a while, but DH managed to bring me back home lol.


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you for that - brilliant!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. They all look great!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you for sharing such a wonderful site.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you..... lovely patterns.


----------



## funknits (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing, Diane!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Great site! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the site. Printed off a couple patterns. Thanks Diane..


----------



## Adam (May 2, 2014)

Knitting Fever have a great site and the resources they offer are fantastic, especially like this article 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/10552983/Mens-knitting-is-it-the-new-yoga.html


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

So grateful for this !! I found a baby sweater I want to make soon !! Thanks so very much for a wonderful site !!


----------



## oliviarosen (Apr 18, 2013)

I've got a knitting fever!


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lovely patterns - thank you so much for posting the link. Have downloaded and printed the Lace Merino Worsted Cardigan! :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Pal!!!!!you da' best!!!!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Diane D! :-D


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Diane D said:


> Not sure if anyone has seen this site
> http://knittingfever.com/free-patterns/


Thanks heaps for this site. Except that the wool is so expensive, I really like knitting with Viking of Norway Odin yarn. Two balls were given to me and I made a baby sweater from them. What a pleasurable knitting project.


----------



## KiraK19 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

